# Paul Cavel - qi gong teacher



## nigelp (Sep 20, 2007)

I'd be grateful if anyone could let me have contact details for Paul Cavel (who's a senior instructor under B.K. Frantzis), as I would like to do one of his Qi Gong courses.

Many thanks
Nigel


----------



## East Winds (Sep 20, 2007)

Nigel,

You can contact Paul Cavel here

http://www.taodeleau.com/

Very best wishes


----------

